# Dewalt vs milwaukee rotary hammer



## Markwood (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new rotary hammer and it's between the dewalt d25501kr and the milwaukee 5317-81

I used to be a dewalt guy, but 4 years ago I switched to milwaukee and I still have and use my original batteries, they still work like brand new, so I tend to lean to milwaukee. But I researched the dewalt and it seems to have the better stats on paper. 

Which do you prefer and why? 
How is it at breaking up and chipping concrete?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

To be honest I prefer you post your intro first then we can go back to your question.


----------



## Markwood (Jul 31, 2014)

What does that even mean ?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Markwood said:


> What does that even mean ?


An introduction is requested for all new members to pz.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Markwood said:


> What does that even mean ?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Markwood (Jul 31, 2014)

Did I do it correctly


----------

